# Durax crank arms small 5 bolt pattern steel what era?1950s



## shoe3 (Sep 26, 2015)

I have a set of Durax crank arms 5 bolt pattern i am guess 1950s era, now just need rest of bike.


----------



## fat tire trader (Sep 27, 2015)

Picture?


----------

